# Nest/Hive recommendations



## Arvi (Apr 11, 2007)

I have a REALLY old thermostat in the house with old boiler and water cylinder. As part of the redecoration I was going to get a newer basic thermostat which looks better on the eye. Been quoted £50 fitted. Now wondering if I should just go whole hog and get the Nest Thermostat - at circa £200 I believe? Any current users able to review and advise if its a good upgrade? Electrician has quoted £100 to fit that.

I am with British Gas at the moment who are offering the Hive at £9/month extra but then if you leave, which I may do in October you pay them a proportion back. Nest also seems a bit more flexible?

Part of me thinks its just a fancy gadget, but with a baby on the way in November I think it would be useful to remotely turn on the heating if we are away for the day to warm the house up.

So Nest or Hive and where to buy?


----------



## Darlofan (Nov 24, 2010)

Go for the £50 one. As you say "fancy gadget". Can't see what all the fuss is about.


----------



## Blackroc (Dec 10, 2012)

Nest for me...










We had a new boiler fitted last year so thought it a great way to get it fitted. (It takes 5 minutes by the way as long as wherever your boiler is has a 3 pin plug socket near by) The control part needs a standard plug to go in too.

Is it a gimmick? Maybe to some

It is great that you can control everything from your phone though, you even get a monthly report on how much your energy use is and what you can do to reduce it.

We don't have the Nest smoke detection unit yet, but it's on the list to do 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Fairley_46 (Aug 17, 2015)

I am thinking nest also, buying a new build house so would 2, but i am thinking just to get 1 for the downstairs.


----------



## MagpieRH (May 27, 2014)

Fun little story for you, I helped out on a local DIY SOS last year, and they had had a Nest supplied. Sparks fitted it up, all worked fine except it couldn't be made to connect with the wifi. At all. Even phoned the support line and tried absolutely everything they can think of, not having it.
The house had a Hive fitted about 45 minutes later.


----------



## WHIZZER (Oct 25, 2005)

We have Hive - works well and also allows some home automation like lights /cameras / sensors etc


----------



## ncd (Dec 12, 2005)

I've got Hive and it's great. Yes you get people saying they are a gimmick, but in our house where my wife works different shifts during the week it's great to be able to turn the heating on (in the winter) when she is about to leave work so the house is warm when she gets in. We also have the lights, so we switch them on in the evening when we are out all day. You can also set it up for geolocation so things can either turn on or off when you are certain distance from home. 

Sent from my SM-G920F using Tapatalk


----------



## Mattwilko92 (Aug 4, 2008)

I have Nest. I am a spark and fitted it myself. We have a new build house with a combi boiler only. Its great, it monitors mine and the other half’s location so that heating isn’t on when we are out. It learns how long it takes to get your house up and controls proactively around that.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Oldsparky (Jun 18, 2014)

We have hive. We bought it during some kind of special offer by British gas. It's pretty good but we've had a couple of issues with it disconnecting. Some of the add on bits seem.rather expensive to buy. Oh and it plays nicely with our amazon echo dot so you can ask alexa to switch on.lights or boost heating etc


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## DrEskimo (Jan 7, 2016)

Just finished a house renovation (see here, although most of the pics don't work anymore thanks to photobucket...) and instilled the Nest thermostat and 2 nest smoke alarms.

Happy with it, although with the warm weather I have yet to turn it on since we moved back in a few weeks back...!


----------



## Johnnyopolis (Oct 25, 2005)

I have had Hive for about 2 years now. Best thing I did. Works really well with Geolocation and our heating bill dropped since having it installed. Recently I have added lights too it as well. 

When Amazon did their sale recently I bought a echo dot and now have that running turning lights on and off and will be able to boost heating just by talking to my mate Alexa lol 

We had it installed in our old house and when we moved had it removed and installed it in the new one, bought it outright so there is no monthly fee. 

I do like the look of the nest though but am too far down the road with Hive now.


----------



## LeeH (Jan 29, 2006)

Nest for me, its been solid for over a year now. 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## shepbomb (Jun 22, 2014)

Had HIVe for the past 18 months and it's great highly recommend 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Mr Ben (Mar 7, 2008)

I've been looking in to this too. Tado is favourite at the moment: https://www.tado.com/gb/


----------



## Matt_H (Jan 1, 2007)

I managed to pick up hive on amazon prime day for about £100, cant go wrong for that price. Also picked up some lamps and a door sensor but yet to fit any of it


----------

